# German Job Seeker Visa - Agents in Malaysia?



## lepechh

Hello all,

I would like to apply for a German Job Seeker visa. I am living in Kuala Lumpur, I've done some research and it seems that it would be much easier to do it through an agent. 

Does anyone know of an Immigration consultants (like Y Axis in India) that can assist with such visa in Malaysia?

Thank you.


----------

